# Elk Tooth Data In



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

They got around to posting the LE elk tooth age results this weekend.
My smokepole bull was 8 years old. Any other resuts? post a pic!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

good lookin bull!


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Great Bull !


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

My moose was 5.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

My bull elk was 5.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Andyman- That is a hell of a bull, with a muzzleloader, **** that is sweet......Great pictures too and what an awesome area, it says big bull all over it....


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Andyman- nice smokepole bull.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

My twin sisters Fish Lake bull 6 years old 6x6 332 B&C


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

My bull was 6 years old. A muzzy bull off the Nebo. He's a 5 with great mass!


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Where did you find the link to find the data?
Or is there a number I need to call.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My muley was 5 years old.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

clean pass through said:


> Where did you find the link to find the data?
> Or is there a number I need to call.


You just log into the same screen you'd use to check your drawing history and harvest results. Then check on the elk you harvested in 2010.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

The wifes bull was 8 off of the wasatch


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

My muzzy bull was 6 off the Boulder. I wish I knew what the age of the one that got away!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Come on anyone can say a age, wheres the pictures? We would sure like to put a size comparison to the age.


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

My dad's moose was only 4!
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i33 ... unt129.jpg


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bugleboy1 said:


> My dad's moose was only 4!
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i33 ... unt129.jpg


Nice bull moose there.if you don't mind what unite ?


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

bugleboy1 said:


> My dad's moose was only 4!
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i33 ... unt129.jpg


Darn Big 4 Year Old. Tell your pa congrats!!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> My muley was 5 years old.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I got the results back on my bull from the tooth that I submitted. He was 10 years old and my nephews bull was 11. That seems awful old. I am excited about that knowing that we took some very mature bulls. Most likely on their way down but then again, very mature. I can look at it two ways, either they were both too small to tempt any hunters before now or maybe they finally met the guy who could out smart them! Don't tell me which choice you are making on that theory. haha


----------



## alotabull (Apr 7, 2011)

My bull was 5 years old, I feel very lucky to have him be my first!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job alotabull. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> nice job alotabull. Welcome to the forum


+1 on both accounts!


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

elk22hunter said:


> I got the results back on my bull from the tooth that I submitted. He was 10 years old and my nephews bull was 11. That seems awful old. I am excited about that knowing that we took some very mature bulls. Most likely on their way down but then again, very mature. I can look at it two ways, either they were both too small to tempt any hunters before now or maybe they finally met the guy who could out smart them! Don't tell me which choice you are making on that theory. haha


Im going to anyway...they met 2 guys who outsmarted them! Nice bulls


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My bull was 8 years old.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW silentstalkerI would have not that your bull was that old.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought 5-6 but you never know? He had a huge body and pretty good mass so???


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

we got it on the ogden unit, it was tough to find a good one


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

My 2010 San Juan bull surprisingly turned out to be 10 years old. I guessed him at 6!










Cheers,
Pete


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Pete, you look as happy as a kid at Christmas in that photo. 

My archery bull was 6.


----------



## Number6 (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anybody has gotten their antelope tooth data?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

My Henries buck was four years old.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Number6,

Go in and look at your survey that you filled out and towards the bottom they will have a spot for the age of the animal and it should be there.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

This was the most fun thread I've seen in a long time. Thanks everyone.


----------

